# Clinia humeralis



## Chris_Pull (Sep 30, 2006)

Got three of these from Rob Byatt a few weeks ago. These pictures look so much better when they havn't been re-sized.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 30, 2006)

great pics


----------



## Unscene (Sep 30, 2006)

Beautiful looking species,I want some!


----------



## Chris_Pull (Sep 30, 2006)

They are little stunners- only about a cm in length at the moment. I can't wait for them to mature.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2006)

I have afew and they look cooler the bigger they get.


----------



## wuwu (Sep 30, 2006)

i have some too. mine are L6, i believe. they're not as big as i thought they would be, but still look really cool.


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2006)

I like how wide their front legs get when they get bigger.


----------

